# Nylon bushings?



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

All, I am hoping to get the groups thoughts on nylon axle bushings? I need to replace them on my old Bolens and the part number now crosses to an mtd part that is nylon and not metal like the machine has now.
MTD Part 1739471 BUSHING-.875 FLANG
Wondering if there is a cross that is metal that would work with my machine.
Machine is a late 70's early 80's Bolens 824. Part number 1739471 is out of the parts manual for the machine


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, generally the axle isn't turning too fast so there shouldn't be a whole lot of wear on it no matter what material you use. Assuming the wheels are not stuck on the axle there isn't too much effort involved in changing them and 2 bushings shouldn't cost more than $5-$10 so even if you have to look for something in the summer they should get you through the winter.

Err, I just googled the part number. Why are these prices so ridiculous?


----------



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

If you know the dimensions of the bushings try McMaster Carr....

McMaster-Carr

Huge selection of all kinds of stuff.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing shryp. Prices with shipping are crazy. I just changed the tires to new snow hogz so the wheels come off. There is a ton of play and machine definately leans to one side... probably have to bite the bullet and pay the 13 dollars a piece for 2cents of nylon...


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Have you looked on ebay ? Many different sizes to choose from and much cheaper and durable than nylon. Hope this helps.
bronze flange bushing | eBay


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

Yup, looked there already. I'll keep looking though.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I just bought a bronze flanged bearing like that for a craftsman, online it was $26....do it best hardware....$7 check the local hardware stores/home depot style stores go to the aisle with the midwest fastener boxes (usually cardboard boxes) tell them you are looking for a bronze machine bushing. the are oil impregnated. cheap and work great.

you may have to make the flat side yourself. I have seen the ones with the flat side but dont remember where. will try to remember.

The measurements would help.

take a look here

http://fastenerconnection.com/products/onlinecatalog.aspx?cat=ASI


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks TD, I will try that. by the way, that Snow Shark is awesome!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

They are cheap here, but I didn't see your size in any of the categories.
Bearings, Bushings and Repair Kits. | Lawn Mower Parts | MFG Supply


----------



## grtpumpkin (Dec 19, 2013)

I have replaced mine a couple of times. I was just looking at them again tonight as the last storm we just had got things a rocking again. Mine is a 1989 Bolens 1032. Same part # bushings. I believe it is just a wear item. I wanted to come up with some sort of sealed needle bearing set up. This would take up the play and be nice and smooth and last a lot longer. Any ideas? The running surface of these are not sealed from the elements. I have been greasing mine and it does not seem to help. They just like to wear. 
I hate how archaic snowblowers are, even the new stuff. You would think with todays technology there would be a better blower. Of coarse it might cost 10k and be unaffordable.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If you can get a couple clamshell bearing holders from something else that had bearings it shouldn't be too hard to pick up a couple sealed bearings with the same size ID as your axle. Then just carefully cut the hole in the side of the blower large enough for the OD of the bearing to tightly fit in there and drill the 3 holes to bolt the clamshells together.

Before you do that though, make sure there is enough room inside the frame for the extra parts and the larger hole.


----------



## grtpumpkin (Dec 19, 2013)

I'll have to look into that. The frame holes are square. I think there's plenty of room on both sides except the right side has the sprocket that is very close to the frame on the inside. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Bushings*

I don't have a schematic on your blower so this is just some FYI in case it may apply. The Searsasaurus had some plastic bushings on the axel that fit on the outside of the tractor unit between it and the wheels.

I found some greasable flange bearings that I modified the chassis to use instead. I put a thread here that covers what I did and they've been working great for a couple of years now.

Just a thought in case it might work for you.

If that doesn't work for you and need to do the bushings, you can always have a machine shop make some out of bronze and have some lifetime bushings, assuming you can't find something at places like McMaster-Carr.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

I wonder if you could open up the hole that receives the bushing and find a Bearing with the same ID/OD combo to fit. Just a thought, but not researched or thought through. I'd think it would have to be a sealed bearing as there would not be a hub/housing setup to hold/pack grease into.


----------

